# Livery near Bath



## ahulls (25 April 2018)

Hi all,
I am hoping to go to Bath University in September and am looking to take my horse with me. I was wondering if anyone could recommend any good yards in the area, both livery and pro. Ideally I would like DIY livery with the option of help when needed. Must have a school. Thankyou


----------

